# Specialized saddle help (Romin)



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

I want a new saddle and stopped by the LBS today. They measured me at 100, which means I'm right on the line between a 130mm and a 143mm saddle width. I've read good things about the Romin but they only had a comp gel 130mm. I sat on it and it felt really narrow, but I didn't get to do a test ride. 

From what I've read on-line, most people recommend sizing up on the specialized saddles - should I go with a 143mm? And I was planning on getting the Romin Expert, because supposedly the gel can cause pressure points - but with the cutout maybe it's not an issue? I want to support the local shop, but want to make sure I'm getting what I need, and they didn't really want to order me an Expert in 143mm width (not sure why).

If anyone has a black Romin that's 143mm wide (no carbon rails) for sale let's make a deal!


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

You can order a saddle straight from Specialized. My LBS sells Specialized products at MSRP, so the cost is the same except for shipping. 

Using the fitting jig, I'm a 143, so I purchased a 143 Avatar Expert. I believe the Avatar has the same slopes and contours as the Romin, except the Avatar has more padding. After putting in 1000 miles on this saddle, and after reading other peoples comments, I realized I wasn't alone thinking the Avatar saddle had a very narrow or small sweet spot, which limited my riding position. 

I then purchased a Toupe Expert in 155, a flatter and wider saddle. The extra width and flatness provides a larger support area and allows me to change saddle positions, this makes for a much more comfortable saddle vs the Avatar. However, I missed the extra padding that the Avatar has. But I'm fairly new to this sport, over 50 and still working to improve my conditioning. You may prefer less padding. 

Something else to consider is Neil Shirley's article in Road Bike Action (January 2012) Q/A where Neil recommends a saddle with a wider flat area instead of the hammock shape like the Romin.

I see Specialized now has a Toupe Plus with increased padding, I believe this would be my ideal saddle in 155. 

So to answer your question, if you're between sizes, yes, go wider with the 143.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Going wider on a Romin solved the saddle comfort issues I had. I'm using a 155 Comp. I was hesitant about the gel, but it hasn't been a problem for me. It's much firmer than any other gel saddle I've seen.


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

I am between sizes too (but 143 and 155). Due to the geometry and position that I was striving to achieve on the bike, however, I went with the 143. It is plenty wide enough for a more aggressive position (ie more stretched out, lower down). If you are wanting a more relaxed/neutral position, go with wider and flatter. The Romin and Romin Evo are designed for the more aggressive, racing position, with the curve at the back to angle the pelvis forward to help achieve this.


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. Glad to hear the comp gel is still firm.

velominati - did you end up with the Evo? It looks cool on the website, but I couldn't find one in stores. But some people on the forums have said it's basically an improved version of the Romin - is that true?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Just about every person I know is told they need a 143.
Small girls, big blokes - 143.
Also you do realise that your sit bones are not where the arseometer measures them?
And make sure you can take the thing back if you dont like it.
I bought one and lasted about a month on it before giving it to a mate who loved it until it cracked a few rides later.

This article explains sit bones pretty well.


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

trip221 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Glad to hear the comp gel is still firm.
> 
> velominati - did you end up with the Evo? It looks cool on the website, but I couldn't find one in stores. But some people on the forums have said it's basically an improved version of the Romin - is that true?


Ja, I went with the Evo. It is much the same as the Romin, with the following changes - the cutout is wider and the nose is slightly wider (based on feeling) and kinked downward.

I prefer it to the Romin. The Evo is more comfortable for climbing while seated on the nose and definitely for TT. The larger cutout is certainly nicer too. And just feels 'better' - not sure how to describe it. I do not get any discomfort at all.


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

@ trip221 - good luck. I hope it works out for you.

@ FTR - thanks for the link. Interesting reading!


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks velominati, I think I'll try the Evo. Also found I can buy the saddles through Spec's website and they have a satisfaction guarantee. Looks like I'll be trying the evo comp gel 143mm.


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

I picked up a Romin Expert at my LBS last week, that was the only model they had in my size (143...). They told me I could exchange for a different model if I didn't like it, but to give this one a try first. I was in the saddle for 3.5 hours yesterday and things were going great until the 3 hour mark. I suddenly started getting some serious pain around my sit bones. My previous problem of numb junk was non existent though, so that's one problem solved!

I went to another LBS today (Since my local place is closed on Sundays) and looked at every Spesh they had on the floor. Seems like the OEM Romins are not marked with the sub-model, but based on the TI rails I think I found a Romin EVO Expert and that's what I'll be ordering at my usual place tomorrow. The nose is pointed down (as stated above) and there is slightly more padding (but I don't think it's padded as much as the Romin Gels). Also, I believe the EVO is supposed to have a slightly narrower nose but I forgot to compare them today. I'm basing that on information from the thread titled "Anyone have a Romin saddle yet?" in the Specialized forum, specifically post #122. Sorry, can't link yet since I don't have enough posts.


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

rlb81 said:


> I picked up a Romin Expert at my LBS last week, that was the only model they had in my size (143...). They told me I could exchange for a different model if I didn't like it, but to give this one a try first. I was in the saddle for 3.5 hours yesterday and things were going great until the 3 hour mark. I suddenly started getting some serious pain around my sit bones. My previous problem of numb junk was non existent though, so that's one problem solved!
> 
> I went to another LBS today (Since my local place is closed on Sundays) and looked at every Spesh they had on the floor. Seems like the OEM Romins are not marked with the sub-model, but based on the TI rails I think I found a Romin EVO Expert and that's what I'll be ordering at my usual place tomorrow. The nose is pointed down (as stated above) and there is slightly more padding (but I don't think it's padded as much as the Romin Gels). Also, I believe the EVO is supposed to have a slightly narrower nose but I forgot to compare them today. I'm basing that on information from the thread titled "Anyone have a Romin saddle yet?" in the Specialized forum, specifically post #122. Sorry, can't link yet since I don't have enough posts.


I cannot sing the praises of the Romin EVO enough, so get it if you can. But also consider going up a size to the 155. Apparently Specialized are re-evaluating their widths based on the arse-o-meter, after finding that what they were recommending were too narrow.


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've got a Comp Gel 155mm for sale if anyone's interested. Used for a year. Good condition.


----------



## jmontgomery (Jul 8, 2011)

How much?


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

Seat has been sold.


----------



## kapu902 (Apr 7, 2010)

*130 vs 143*

I had a 143 Romin on my Road Bike. I liked it so much I wanted one for my Mountain Bike. For fun I tried a 130 (according to the fit thingy I was between 130 and 143). My LBS said I could try it, so I did. On my test run, I beat my season best training run by 1 kph but it felt like I was riding on a baseball bat. I got the 143 and am happy. I don't race so 1 kph was not worth it to me.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

kapu902 said:


> I had a 143 Romin on my Road Bike. I liked it so much I wanted one for my Mountain Bike. For fun I tried a 130 (according to the fit thingy I was between 130 and 143). My LBS said I could try it, so I did. *On my test run, I beat my season best training run by 1 kph but it felt like I was riding on a baseball bat. I got the 143 and am happy. I don't race so 1 kph was not worth it to me*.


How did you figure the saddle was what made your test run faster?


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

130mm weighs less than 143mm. Duh! Try carbon bottle cages. FTW all over the place.


----------



## kapu902 (Apr 7, 2010)

*130 faster*

It was my normal training ride that I know my personal best time. I beat that time. Might have been because I tried harder.


----------

